# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Ermenistan Devleti'nin politikasını kimler yönlendiriyor ?

## ceydaaa

kocharyan1.jpgErmenistan SSCB'nin dağılmasının ardından, bağımsızlığını ilan ederken ilerleyen yıllarda nasıl bir dış politika izleyeceği konusunda da ipuçları vermişti. Gerek Egemenlik Bildirgesi'nde, gerekse anayasasında "Ermeni soykırımı" konusuna sıkça vurgu yapılmış, Doğu Anadolu bölgesine yönelik niyetler açıkça ifade edilmişti. Bilindiği gibi Türkiye, Sovyetler Birliği'nin dağılmasından sonra kurulan tüm yeni cumhuriyetleri hemen tanıdı. Bunların arasında Ermenistan da vardı. Ancak Türk hükümeti Ermeni yönetiminin sergilediği ters tutum ve Ermenistan'ın Azerbaycan işgali nedeniyle bu ülkeyle ticari ilişkiye girmemeyi tercih etti. Özellikle de Ter Petrosyan sonrası iktidara gelen Koçaryan'ın sertlik yanlısı tutumu Türkiye'nin bu politikasında bir değişiklik yapmamasında çok etkili oldu.

Zaten Ermenilerin amacı Türk hükümeti ile bir uzlaşma sağlamak değil, Türkiye'ye karşı önce ABD'nin daha sonra da Avrupa'nın desteğini almaktı. Bu nedenle de soykırım iddiası konusundaki propaganda ve lobi çalışmaları artarak devam etti. ABD'da ve İtalya başta olmak üzere pekçok Avrupa ülkesinde bu konuda türlü girişimler yapıldı, pekçok yöntem izlendi. ABD'de bu sene başlattıkları ataklarını seçimlere denk getirmeleri de bu yöntemlerden biriydi. Ermeniler oy güçlerini kullanarak, Amerikan yönetimini zora sokmaya çalıştılar. Bu faaliyetler diasporada olan Ermeniler tarafından yürütülse de, işin arkasında olan gerçekte Ermenistan yönetimidir.

Ermenistan Parlamentosu, 6 Aralık 1989'da aldığı bir kararla Türkiye ile Sovyetler Birliği arasındaki 16 Mart 1921 tarihli Kars Anlaşmasını feshetmiştir. Türkiye ile Sovyetler Birliği ve bununla birlikte Türkiye ile Ermenistan Cumhuriyeti arasındaki sınırları çizen bu anlaşmanın feshi, Erivan'ın Türkiye ile halihazır sınırlarını tanımak istemediğine ve toprak taleplerine zemin hazırladığına işaret etmektedir. Zaten gerek Koçaryan gerekse diğer Ermeni yöneticiler sözde "Batı Ermenistan'ın işgal altında olduğunu " sık sık ifade ediyorlar.

Ancak geçmişte olduğu gibi bugün yaşananların arkasında da Rusya'nın varlığını asla görmezden gelmemek gerekir. Çünkü bu bölgede yaşanan her türlü karışılık, Rusya'nın çıkarına olmaktadır. Rusya Kafkasya'da güçlü bir istikrarı ve sorunların hallini kesinlikle istememektedir. Sorunların devamı Moskova'nın bölgedeki nüfuzunu muhafaza etmesine imkan vermektedir. Olası bir Türkiye-Ermenistan yakınlaşması Rusya'nın Kafkasya"daki son kalesini kaybetmesi demektir. Moskova'nın böyle bir gelişmeye izin vermesi kesinlikle mümkün değildir. O nedenle Ermenistan cephesinden yapılan her olumsuz girişimin, düşmanca yaklaşımın altında aynı Osmanlı Devleti'nin son yıllarında olduğu gibi Rusya'nın da etkisi olduğunu bilmek gerekir. Sorun Ermeni ve Türk milletleri arasında yaşanan bir sorun değil, çeşitli ülkelerin ulusal çıkarları çevresinde dolaşan bir çıkmaz halini almıştır. Yukarıda da ifade ettiğimiz gibi, Türkiye Ermenilerinin tasarı karşısındaki Türk yanlısı tutumu bu gerçeği açıkça ortaya koymaktadır.

Ayrıca önemle vurgulanması gereken husus ise tasarının son anda iptal edilmesinin, bu konunun hallolduğu anlamına gelmediğidir. Bu yönetimin son dakika müdahalesi ile engellenen tasarı önümüzdeki dönemlerde tekrar tekrar gündeme getirilecek, belki bu tasarıya diğer hükümetlerden daha fazla önem veren bir yönetimle karşılaşacaktır. O nedenle hiçbir şekilde bu konunun boş bırakılmaması, tasarının engellenmesi için yapılacak olan çalışmaların asla hızını kaybetmemesi çok önemlidir. Türk hükümetince tasarının oylanması sırasında gösterilen kararlı tutumun devam ettirilmesi, Batılı ülkelere Osmanlı gerçeğinin delilleriyle anlatılması, bu konuda uluslararası bir kültürel çalışma yürütülmesi, önümüzdeki yıllarda tasarının gündeme gelmesini şimdiden engelleyecektir. Devlet-i Ali Osmaniye hakimiyetinde asırlar boyunca huzur içinde yaşayan kardeş Ermeni ve Türk halklarının tekrar aynı kardeşliği sağlamaması için hiçbir engel yoktur. Yeter ki gerçekler tüm açıklığıyla dünyaya anlatılsın ve karşılıklı hoşgörü için gereken adımlar atılsın!

----------

